# short student visa - No further stay condition



## Jazzyfizzle (May 4, 2012)

Hey hey,

I am just about to apply for a student visa (for a 9-weeks course) and my aim is to apply for a partner visa just before the student visa expires. 

Now I am afraid that a "No further stay" condition is put on my visa (and I therefore wouldnt be able to apply for a partner visa!)- does ANYBODY have any experience with this?

Actually, because I am from a low risk country I would think it is unlikely....

Anyone got a short student visa recently???

Cheers!


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have no experience with student visas so you'll have to forgive me if I miss something and definitely wait for more answers, but I was curious about this and looked around a bit for information.

Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 50. Overseas Students in Australia

_"*No extension of stay*

Most Assessment Level 3 and all Assessment Level 4 students (except those in the schools sector) undertaking a course or courses of 10 months' duration or less, are subject to a 'no further stay' condition. This condition generally prevents students from extending their stay in Australia, although they may apply for Graduate Skilled Temporary (subclass 485) visa or a student visa with permission to work.

If an Assessment Level 3 student provides evidence of funds to cover a further 12-month stay, the 'no further stay' condition is no longer mandatory.

Students who are sponsored by the Australian Government, or the government of their home country, may also be subject to a 'no further stay' condition. They will only be able to extend their studies in Australia if the sponsoring government gives written consent."_

I am not sure if your visa falls under this?

Is there any chance you are eligible for a NZ WHV? You might be able to hop over there to apply offshore? There are worse things than waiting something out in New Zealand 

Sorry if you'd already found this!


----------



## Jazzyfizzle (May 4, 2012)

Thanks Nelly, I have seen this, and according to this fact sheet I wouldnt get a no further stay condition. Still, there are some cases, which got one.

New Zealand sounds great and I have never been, but I prefer being with my bf (oh I must say partner....lol), as we have done the long (looooooong!)-distance thing for quite some time now ;-)

Thx Nelly!


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

LOL I am at the point where I catch myself saying "I have a partner here" or "that was my partner"  because boyfriend just doesn't feel appropriate anymore, does it?


----------



## deb33 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey Jazzyfizzle!

I'm on the same boat! I want to apply for a student visa for 6 months to make the 12 months requirements for the partner visa!

I'm worried I'm gonna have the No Further Stay condition, even though I'm from a Level 1 country! I was wondering how's everything with your visa by now...

xx


----------



## Jazzyfizzle (May 4, 2012)

Hi Deb

I applied for the visa, had my confirmation within minutes and didn't get a no further stay condition  it's all good!


----------



## deb33 (Nov 19, 2012)

Jazzyfizzle said:


> Hi Deb
> 
> I applied for the visa, had my confirmation within minutes and didn't get a no further stay condition  it's all good!


Oh, so good to hear that! Would you mind telling a little bit about your history? It's just that I contacted a lawyer and he told me it's hard to predict what DIAC will do in my case! But it's likely that I will get a No Further Stay condition!

So it's pretty much try my luck here! I met my boyfriend overseas while we were living in London then we decided to and start living together! I just started reading about the partner visa when I got here! Now I'm a bit lost cause I'm on my spanish passport and I can't have a work holiday visa to stay longer (need the 12 months requirements and I can't register cause we live in Victoria!)! My only option is stay a bit longer with my tourist one then change to a student.. then applying for the partner visa! 

But I'm so scared of getting a No Further Stay... I don't want to apply outside Australia!!


----------



## Nosh (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Jazzy, 
I see your post is bit old. Can I know what is the current situation with your visa?

Thanks


----------



## Jazzyfizzle (May 4, 2012)

hi there, I'm on a bridging visa at the moment!


----------



## Nosh (Apr 1, 2013)

Jazzyfizzle said:


> hi there, I'm on a bridging visa at the moment!


Hi Again Jazzy,

Thanks for the reply.

So you were able to get a Bridging without leaving Australia even though you had a "No Further Stay " Condition?

Did you apply for Spouse visa already?

How long your course and student visa was for?

Thnaks


----------

